# DIY laundry soap!



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

So I've been making my own laundry soap for a couple years now using fels naphtha borax and washing soda I've always done it the same old way everyone usually does it .. Grate the bar melt it in water add borax and washing soda then add gallons of more water.. Well now I've discovered a new way to do it that's 100 times easier and the soap works better it lasts about 186 loads.. Here is the recipe:

1/2 bar of fels naptha 
1/2 cup borax
1/2 cup washing soda
1 1/2 cups boiling water


Cut the bar into pea size squares place them in a mason jar and pour the water on top let sit overnight

Add the soda and borax and more boiling water to the mason jar up to about an inch or inch and a half from top of jar

Then dump contents into a blender and blend it will look like mayo when done and then scrape that back into mason jar! 

Voila!


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is a pic
View attachment 32014


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh and you only need 1 tablespoon per load of laundry of course you can decipher how much depending on what and how much your washing!


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

Perfect timing! I need to make laundry soap tonight - I'll give it a try!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Me thanks


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My wal mart is now selling zote soap flakes.  All the grating is done for you.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

So is the 1 1/2 cup boiling water for the entire recipe, or just when you pour over the soap bits, and then you add more?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Just for the soap bits, add more the next day when you add the borax and washing soda. Add enough to almost fill the jar.


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes just for pouring over soap bits. The next day you add enough to fill about 1 inch or 1 1/2 inches from top of jar.


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

I added lemon grass oil to mine and it smells so divine and fresh!


----------



## abzfarmer (Apr 11, 2014)

My first post and my first attempt at homemade laundry soap! It was so easy. Thank you so much. I have my first load in using your soap recipe. I love the smell just as it is, so fresh.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I also add a scoop of Oxi Clean to my homemade laundry soap.
Just made it the other day but I might try your new recipe the next time.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I do mine dry with the fels, borax, and soda, but add some Purex crystals. I love it.
Might have to try a wet liquid/gel style now. Thanks


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My girls made some today for the first time, but my jars did not fit on my blender, so they moved the soap to the blender then back to the mason jars. Man it smelled so good in the kitchen!


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Love the pic! So cute!


----------



## Gena70 (Sep 28, 2014)

I've been making my own for about a year but I leave it powdered. It does get hard but it's easy to loosen up. It lasts forever!

1 box (4lbs) Borax
1 box Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda
1 large box of baking soda
1 container of Oxyclean (any brand)
3 bars Fels Naptha (I bought Zote flakes last time but I like the smell of the Fels better)
*If it's on sale I will toss in a bottle of fragrance beads-Downy, Snugge, Gain etc.

This will fill two gallon jugs. I use the large glass jugs that pickles come in.

I line a mop bucket with a plastic trash bag, pour everything in close the bag and give it a good shake to mix it. This lasts me at least 6 months but I'm not doing nearly as much laundry as before. The kids have all moved on except one.

*TIP--if you put the soap bars in the microwave for about 15 seconds they soften up enough to cut into small chunks. I put the chunks in the food processor and pulse until it's small pea size pieces. Much easier than grating all that soap!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I use to make detergent the same way except that I would often skip the washing soda. I used the grated soap, oxi clean, borax, and baking soda. It worked great. 
Lately, I have just been buying the $1 jugs from $ General.


----------



## weendogmom (Mar 14, 2013)

What sized mason jar????

I think I am going to go the liquid route - I tried it dry and had issues with soap chunks on clothes after the rinse.


----------



## alpacasplusofva (Aug 2, 2014)

I could not find fels naptha but found a recipe that used Dawn liguid instead.
Works great. I use 1/2 cup per load.
Enjoy and Save!
Donna
www.alpacasplusofva.org


----------



## kbwinter (Jan 23, 2015)

Have any of you used this recipe in a he washing machine? I'm new to this whole thing and I think it would be fine because it isn't overly foamy but the hubby is freaking out thinking it will ruin our machine?...


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Countrygal23 said:


> Oh and you only need 1 tablespoon per load of laundry of course you can decipher how much depending on what and how much your washing!


Are you using quart mason jars? If so, then you would only get about 64 tablespoons, so only 64 loads, but you said this was good for 186 loads. 

I tried using concentrate before, but my children and husband still would fill up the dispenser, then complain that the machine ran too long (it does this in order to get rid of all that extra soap), so I don't make it concentrated now. Maybe once they move out I can try again.

Dawn


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

weendogmom said:


> What sized mason jar????
> 
> I think I am going to go the liquid route - I tried it dry and had issues with soap chunks on clothes after the rinse.


Quart jars wide mouth is what I use


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

The recipe at the very top, yes all the time. Very occasionally the soap doesn't dissolve all the way in the wash, and I'm left with a little smear of it on the drum. But that's the worst it ever does, and the clothes come out nice and clean! Ours is a toploading HE machine if it makes a difference, but I doubt it would.


----------

